# Sleep and Dreams > Beyond Dreaming >  >  what is quantum jumping? is it a load of shit?

## Qwer

everywere you see ads for quantum jumping, or if you like lucid dreaming you will love quantum jumping.
so what is it?  is it just a scam?

----------


## Dark_Merlin

I clicked the ad and checked out the site - I'll give it to them, it's certainly a _very_ professional looking site compared to a lot of the typical gimmick scheme sites you see around. It makes it sort of 'feel' believable just because it all seems so promising.

I'm not really sure how much I agree with the idea that you can achieve anything by tapping into an alternate reality. I've always believed that being able to do anything is simply all up to influencing your own reality around you, not using the influence of another. I think the success these people have, while legitemate and beyond their normal limits, is simply just an example of determination, ambition and creating an influence around them to attract success. Deepak Chopra and a few others have many books talking about the way you can influence what you attract from the universe and how to use this to succeed in your goals. There was a book released just a few years ago which cashed in on this called 'The Secret', which is based on the same principals as these older books.

The decision as to if you believe it is up to you! Read up on it and try it out and see if it works for you, that is if you don't have to pay for it  :wink2:

----------


## mcwillis

I got hold of it and it is just a simple way to gain access to your subconscious.  Also gives a simple but powerful yogic technique for controlling one's emotions.  Nothing new and it would definitely be helpful to people if they use it.  I know of many much more better methods.

----------


## Wolfwood

I think I came across this last year....I've a collection of audio books by someone named something like Burt Goldman. I didn't really pay attention to it to be honest - McWillis, what others methods do you suggest?

----------


## mcwillis

> McWillis, what others methods do you suggest?



My main method has to be performed during a lucid dream.

The next best is a book, 'Change Yourself or Your Life Without Willpower or Effort' by James Cullinan.

----------


## shadowofwind

As a sales pitch I think its a load of shit.

I think there's an element of truth in the concept though.

One of my coworkers wrecked his motorcycle a while back, and somehow landed unscathed and on his feet.  Then when he went home some of the furniture and stuff wasn't where it had been.  Later when he went back to the race track where he wrecked, the training protocol for the curve where he'd gone of the track was different, and they told him it had always been that way.  In case its not obvious, the implication is that the world jumped to a slightly different state that combines results from histories where the wreck did and did not happen.

Of course there are many possible explanations for this (he's lying, the trauma altered his memory, someone sneaked into his house and moved his stuff, the guys at the track were lying or mistaken), and I can hear the distant sound of skeptic's heads exploding.  His story fits the way I experience things though, even though my examples are more pedestrian.   

A question I've had, which I've posted here before, is in what sense do the alternative worlds actually exist?  

I think its sort of like math.  The real number line is infinite, but its not as if its physically located somewhere and for every real number somewhere someone is witnessing it.  And its also as not if a number suddenly becomes real when you first do a calculation with it.  I think reality is abstract in that same kind of way, its just a different kind of structure of interrelationships.  'Energy' is a way of describing an aspect of those interrelationships, but I don't think it requires energy to create a reality as if you're creating it out of something else.  Parallel worlds exist in the same kind of way that unused numbers exist, and they become real for you if you find a calculation, so to speak, that connects them with the world your in.  And its possible for the state of 'our' world to jump to something slightly different that doesn't follow in a smooth continuous manner from what came before.  Objects and events get spliced in that follow in a smooth continuous manner from things that could have happened before but didn't.  The big difference between my view here and the conventional science fiction idea of alternative histories, is that I don't think the history has to be global, it can be a tangle of multiple smaller strands that can branch and join.  Those strands are usually reconciled in a consistent manner, almost as if global consistency is a lower energy state.  But when conditions are right for it there are flaws - the reconciliation of the strands gets caught in minima, so to speak, where they do not fit in a wholly consistent manner.  An example would be where my friend's bike was wrecked but his body wasn't.  (I'm not claiming his experience was real - I'm just using his story to illustrate the concept.)

I think that what we want influences what happens in the world, and not just by influencing the electrochemical activity in our bodies.  How that works I have no idea, but if people want something strongly enough that's inconsistent with where things are headed, events can change in a discontinuous way.  That's the 'quantum jump'.  I take a dim view of 'thought science' philosophies where people try to maximize benefits for themselves by force of will.  If you get richer that way, while not working to produce an equivalent increase in the riches of the world, someone else gets poorer.  Many ostensibly spiritual people claim this isn't an issue, but I think its because they don't want to admit that they're predators, because they want to continue reaping the benefits of that kind of behavior.  Obviously, there's a more honest approach to the same sort of thing though.  A person can endeavor to make the world a little better for everyone, with a will to see the effects that one's efforts are really having and to make adjustments accordingly.

----------


## ShaderZ

Web Link:
What a long strange trip it is!: Lucid Dreaming meets Quantum Jumping . . .

----------


## Wrighty

ok so here this out! my dad told me this experience he had when he was in his teens.

 Well my dad and his mate was sitting on sofa watching  the news on TV, It was a monday  then all of the sudden there was like a flash!

the day was now a different it was a thursday instead day but same time and  News on different subject.......

him and his mate both experienced so its pretty strange phenomena

is this what you would describe Quantum Jumping?

im opened minded so it is possible but also take into consideration its aloud of BS 

And of course i will all ways beleive my families experiences

i mean iv had some bizaare stuff happen to me

----------


## mcwillis

> ok so here this out! my dad told me this experience he had when he was in his teens.
> 
>  Well my dad and his mate was sitting on sofa watching  the news on TV, It was a monday  then all of the sudden there was like a flash!
> 
> the day was now a different it was a thursday instead day but same time and  News on different subject.......
> 
> him and his mate both experienced so its pretty strange phenomena
> 
> is this what you would describe Quantum Jumping?
> ...



I'll give you the benefit of the doubt and be open minded about your story as I remember reading an article by several professional astronomers that said that they can prove that in the 1980's that our universe as we know it unexplainably lost a 24 hour period.  Just as bizarre as your story.  By the way, this has nothing to do with the quantum jumping course mentioned in the opening post.

----------


## Wrighty

> .  By the way, this has nothing to do with the quantum jumping course mentioned in the opening post.



 right cheers for that  :smiley:  what i wrote was what i thought sounded like Quantum Jumping haha

Thanks anyway  :smiley:

----------


## benzilla04

Ooooo. Burt Goldman - I was watching some of his youtube videos the other day. I'm going to check this out

----------


## Wrighty

what so quantum jumping u find ur alternate you in a meditation! 

 you learn something from that you
 e.g being more switched on and not as thick,

 then after the meditation you magically feel switched on and more brainy xD

But the question is does it really work or is it aload of shite xD

----------


## Henri77

Well it's not magic or crap.

But simply visiting an alternate reality where things happened differently, and learning from that duplicate self.
It doesn't _alter_ your reality, but gives you knowledge (experience) to change your life, through action, not magic.
I've been focusing on other spiritual practices but did a few of Burts exercises.

There ARE techniques for altering the "past" but I don't know if Burt teaches that.
Matrix Energetics is a healing modality that teaches that procedure.

----------


## Find

> As a sales pitch I think its a load of shit.
> 
> I think there's an element of truth in the concept though.
> 
> One of my coworkers wrecked his motorcycle a while back, and somehow landed unscathed and on his feet.  Then when he went home some of the furniture and stuff wasn't where it had been.  Later when he went back to the race track where he wrecked, the training protocol for the curve where he'd gone of the track was different, and they told him it had always been that way.  In case its not obvious, the implication is that the world jumped to a slightly different state that combines results from histories where the wreck did and did not happen.
> 
> Of course there are many possible explanations for this (he's lying, the trauma altered his memory, someone sneaked into his house and moved his stuff, the guys at the track were lying or mistaken), and I can hear the distant sound of skeptic's heads exploding.  His story fits the way I experience things though, even though my examples are more pedestrian.   
> 
> A question I've had, which I've posted here before, is in what sense do the alternative worlds actually exist?  
> ...



I've had things like that happen to me before. 

I'd been living in my house for about six years. SIX YEARS.

Then one day, getting off the bus from school, I see this ugly evergreen tree right next to my house. Touching it. Touching MY HOUSE. It's almost two stories tall.

And like what the frick? When did we get that ugly tree? 

So I call up my dad and I'm all "Dad, where'd that tree come from?" and he tells me it's always been there. Ever since we moved in.

WHY CAN'T I REMEMBER IT?

So, yeah, just saying. Tricky stuff. I'm still pretty stumped on that one.




This one's more easily explained.

....but anyway, after going gluten-free vegan, my mom and I finally found a good brand of bread. 

I remember reading the ingredients several times on at least a few different occasions. 

Again, no gluten and it was vegan.

Then one day we're shopping and we decide to get some of that bread. 

But this time I read it, and it has eggs. And so, okay, not thinking too much about it, I assume that it's just a different type than the one we usually eat. So I find all the different types of bread by that one brand and they all have eggs. All of them, and it's like the fifth ingredient. RIGHT THERE... on the list of ingredients. 

So I Google it. 

That brand has never ever been vegan. 

I figure I must have just missed it the first fifteen times I read the ingredients.

----------

